# Worried about Tundra's poo color



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

So This week I introduced Tundra (our new boy) to veggies and he loves them. Maybe a little too much. He ate a lot.

First few days he ate i noticed his poo was fine when I gave him broccoli and carrots.

Then I gave him kale and carrots for two days and his poo got light green, but still held firm with its white center.

2nd day of kale he was very watery around the poo and still light green.

So last night I switched him to orange peppers, zucchini and carrot. He at that and was finished by 8pm last night. It's now 2:30pm the next day and he's still very pale green in his poo (think bamboo color) with white center.

*Aren't birds fast digesters? Shouldn't his poo have returned to the normal color by now? I read through the site here and others had always noted the color turning back in a few hours. His has been odd for over 12 hours and solidly since starting veggies it's been pale green. The kale didn't bother his liver right?*

He had had his vet check up a couple weeks back and was clear for bacteria/ parasites and viruses. He's acting totally normal and eats a lot.

Anyway, just mildly worries as if something is wrong it's Christmas and bet isn't open until Tuesday at earliest.

His poo. Top pic is today bottom pic is the other day after all those veggies.

Tundra's poo - Album on Imgur

Not sure if anyone will see this today but so appreciative of anyone who can provide an opinion. Thanks so much! And have a good holiday!

P.s if possible please don't move this over to my old thread about Tundra eating. This is more of an timely and just want to make sure he's ok. Thanks


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

My reggie has a sensitive stomach and too many veggies can give him a stomach upset. I booked him in with an avian vet and she gave him some baytril for a week to help the diarrhoea. If it doesn't return to normal within 24 hours the best thing to do would get him to an avian vet.  It may be nothing serious and could only be too much water in his stomach. But it could also be diarrhoea and if it is it's best to give him some medication. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Could I give him something like benebac (probiotic powder?) . 

Is that light green still considered diarrhea? I think his diarrhea is over because it's no longer real watery but just light green. When I'm home tonight I will check and see if darker. 

So over 24 hours is odd for him still be reacting to veggies then. Hmm now a bit concerned. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy to report that finally 24 hours later his poo is finally back on track. I think I introduced veggies too much too quick on his system. I'm gonna give every other day at first and also give a good probiotic as well and ease him into veggies. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's great that his poops have sorted themselves out. :thumbsup: 

Probiotics are a great idea to help his system flourish. Have you tried ACV (apple cider vinegar) as a natural probiotic?


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

I've never heard of that- I always thought vinegar was more antimocrobial but aided digestion. How do you use it with your birds? Do you soak their veggies in it?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Usually, the method of administering it is by putting it in their water :thumbsup:

It's important to use organic, unfiltered apple cider vinegar with "the mother" in it, which is basically the natural apple particles.

Here's a link with more information on what it is and how to give it to the birds!

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok Thanks! I look into it 

Sadly this morning I woke up to very watery poo.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Which is odd as he hasn't had veggies since Saturday. Just his normal mix of seed and mash powder stuff.

I think maybe the veggies knocked his system out of whack or introduced some mild bacteria to his gut. I might take him in today. Waiting for his vet office to call back. I think I remember this happening to our Conure years ago and putting him on probiotics for 2 weeks and then maintenance probiotics once a week indefinitely to maintain.

Poor little guy. I just hope he's not ill with something else.


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Now at noon solid again. Not sure what gives
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

One other time today it was runny but mostly light green colored which is odd because he's only eating organic seeds from dr. Harvey's some Higgins seed and pellet mash. 

Now dr. Harvey's he has had but I gave him more recently and mash is new. Dr. Harvey's seed mix has dried veggies and dried fruit so maybe that accounts for color change?

I also caught him eating paper so that could possibly be it as Well?

i will take him in tomorrow to see why vet says.


----------

